# 1st mainstream media review



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Just read this in the MoS

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/mos...ne-Beautiful-relationship-iPhone-rebound.html

There is a short review under the main article.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

> This has its own 10mbps modem, so it doesn't disrupt what other family members are doing online, even when streaming one of the 500-plus films on demand, including over 50 in HD.


Except that OD content doesn't use the Modem


----------



## digiflip (Aug 30, 2010)

cwaring said:


> Except that OD content doesn't use the Modem


Whats the modem for then?


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Surprised they didn't mention that Princess Diana used the S1....


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

digiflip said:


> Whats the modem for then?


Youtube / Twitter / eBay


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Buzby said:


> Surprised they didn't mention that Princess Diana used the S1....


That's the Express.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

From the article "I love my Sky box with a passion that a human being probably shouldn't feel for a piece of black plastic" 

I know the mail journalists are a strange bunch, but that is wierd - how could you love a Sky + ?


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

digiflip said:


> Whats the modem for then?


EPG data, the suggestions bar, iPlayer when the TiVo specific interface goes live.


----------

